# HO Slot Car Racing In NC



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

If anyone is interested in doing some racing in NC The HO Slot Car Club Of NC is going to start their new season soon. Also coming up this Spring is our annual Enduro. These have ALWAYS been a blast!
For more information please contact me at: [email protected]

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

hey bob what classes are you all going to run
may have to drive up


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

We are discussing classes over the next few days and will make an announcement shorty.

Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
W-S, NC


----------



## Ron Walker (Apr 8, 2006)

e mail sent


----------



## dots36 (Sep 25, 2007)

i"m interested. I would be coming up from Greenville SC. I also have a max trax track being built. I should have it shipped within the next 3 weeks. Let me know. i can be reached at 864-517-5619. Thanks, Don Fryman


----------

